
Ask HN: Store IoT messages as a Service, interested? - siscia
Hi HN,<p>My consulting business [1] is getting some experience in storing IoT messages, a quick search on google doesn&#x27;t show significant competitor that makes me wonder if it can he a business at all.<p>For the one of you into the IoT business are you interested in a messages oriented architecture to store your data as SaaS?<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;redbeardlab.tech&#x2F;
======
calchas
Can you elaborate on what you call "IoT message" ? What's specific about "IoT
message" that cannot be stored using one of the many Database As A Service
already available on the market : compose.com, orchestrate.io, cloudant.com,
appbase.io ?

~~~
siscia
IoT messages in my opinion have a particular shape, pretty much all equals
with value changing slowly but a well define schema that however may change in
a future.

And the scale, way bigger than what we see today. Millions of sensors sampling
some value every minute or even second.

